# Solved: Creating forms using Word 2007



## Gadgetman (Feb 6, 2003)

I wish to create an online business application form using Word 2007, whereby I can e-mail an applicant who can then fill in the required boxes, eg. their name, address etc, and return to e-mail back to me.

Can anyone help me please?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Have you checked out the templates at http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/CT101481361033.aspx
?
And your request is a bit confusing - by "an online business application form" do you mean (1). a form that actually resides on a website (in which case you need to create a form and then save it as HTML or php or whatever and then the data can be sent to you or your server in a variety of ways) or, given that you also say (2). "to e-mail back to me", do you mean a form that you e-mail to them and then they e-mail back? 
Or, most likely, I guess, is (3). to have a form residing online that sends the results to you as an e-mail. Is that what you want?


----------



## Gadgetman (Feb 6, 2003)

Sorry I didn't make myself more clearer. I need to create a application form whereby I can send via e-mail to an applicant who then can fill in the relevant details and send it back to me via e-mail.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

From what you've said so far the simplest way would be to send the form as an attachment to your email. It may need to be zipped first as some ISP's don't allow sending of some files with extensions like .doc .exe etc. The person you are sending it to would have to have a copy of Word on their computer and a good idea would be to send it in the RTF format which most word processors can open. The RTF option would be available when you save the form in Word.


----------



## rconverse (Sep 8, 2007)

If the OP would like to create a form, would it make more sense to create the form in Excel? 

I am pretty familiar with forms in Access and am just getting started with forms in Excel, but if the form was created in Excel, then it would seem that the OP could deal with the return data a lot easier as far as tracking and recording. I suppose if you create a form in Word, you could create a nice, clean standard version of this "electronic application", but wouldn't have a great deal of searchaility issues? If the data was stored in an Excel spreadsheet, the OP could filter or query off the data quickly and either find or disqualify applicants quickly. Just a thought.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

A form in Excel would work better in some ways, and would make compiling information easier. Access would be even more so. Unfortunately, far too many people have little to no experience with spreadsheets, much less databases.
What I would suggest, if the OP wants to compile the data in such a way - keeping all the info in an Excel spreadsheet, say - is not to use a form as such, but rather to use a table in Word, which can then be copied and pasted directly into Excel. The data from the first cell would go into the cell of the first column in Excel, data from the second cell would go into the second column, etc.


----------



## Gadgetman (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for all your replies folks.

I like the idea of a table in Word.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Okay, I am going to throw the cat among the pigions. If you just use word to create a form which you then email to bob the builder, it is possible for him to edit that form. Is there a way to "lock" the form so only relavant parts of the form are editable, (i.e. the parts that need to be filled in).
The reason I ask, we have applications and contracts that must be filled in. My collegue has been emailing the people the word documents. I feel that as these are legal documents, we don't want people changing certain parts of them.


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

caraewilton said:


> Okay, I am going to throw the cat among the pigions. If you just use word to create a form which you then email to bob the builder, it is possible for him to edit that form. Is there a way to "lock" the form so only relavant parts of the form are editable, (i.e. the parts that need to be filled in).
> The reason I ask, we have applications and contracts that must be filled in. My collegue has been emailing the people the word documents. I feel that as these are legal documents, we don't want people changing certain parts of them.


Yes, actually you used the very correct word (Lock). There is a lock button in the form menu bar simply clicking it will allow the cursor to be active only in form fields. Furthermore, you can password lock the form so that they cannot simply (unlock) the form and edit


----------



## jmw3 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello Gadgetman

Have a look at this (thanks to Anne Troy). I think this is exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Gadgetman (Feb 6, 2003)

Excellent tutorial movie....Thanks!!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I have to agree - great to learn new stuff like that!
Gadgetman, you can probably use the thread tools at the top of the page to mark this thread as solved.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Aye it was a well done video. The only suggestion that I would make for you when doing forms is to lay it out in a table. It make it much easier to place items wherever you want them.


----------

